# Microsoft Security Essentials update problem



## bammer48

Have an older machine that is running 32bit XP and service pack 3.  I am having trouble getting an update from Microsoft.  I am trying to install Microsoft Security Essentials Client update package _KB2691905.  Every time I try to run this update a window will pop up half way through the install saying that the update failed because Microsoft Security Essentials was missing installation package epp.msi.  I have been all over Microsoft's fix it site and nothing that I have tried seems to work.  I would really like to load this update for piece of mind.  Any suggestions ?

Ted


----------



## tremmor

this might be it from Microsoft. 
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...e/3bfacf9a-eb78-4593-b6cb-1cec17f3fe0d?auth=1


----------



## txmaha

YOU ARE A GENIUS!! I know very little about computers & spent hours trying to resolve the mse update problem when i fortunately stumbled upon your post. Mere thanks are not enough...you are an angel, or a god, or something!


----------



## Okedokey

Win~!


----------

